# Sleep Apnea Not Covered by Private Health Insurance



## Mancaralf (May 23, 2016)

Hi,
Recently moved to Altea from UK with hubby & just trying to sort out private health insurance.

Sanitas wouldn't cover my hubby due to him having Sleep Apnea & now we've been advised by AXA that they will cover him EXCLUDING anything relating to his Sleep Apnea.

Thankfully up to now he has never experienced any problems relating to his Sleep Apnea & it is kept under control by his use of CPAP machine every night.

In the UK he had an annual appointment at the hospital purely to check his CPAP machine. Can anyone advise on what he will do now regarding this?

Many thanks.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Mancaralf said:


> Hi,
> Recently moved to Altea from UK with hubby & just trying to sort out private health insurance.
> 
> Sanitas wouldn't cover my hubby due to him having Sleep Apnea & now we've been advised by AXA that they will cover him EXCLUDING anything relating to his Sleep Apnea.
> ...


Presumably you will have to find a Consultant in Spain who deals with this problem privately and pay to have it tested that way? Or contact the company?


----------

